

Building Haskell Projects with Halcyon and Heroku - kungfooguru
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/building-haskell-projects-with-halcyon

======
mietek
Thanks, Pat. This is an excellent introduction to Halcyon.

See also my recent “Show HN” for Haskell on Heroku — a Heroku buildpack for
deploying Haskell apps, built on top of Halcyon:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8945156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8945156)

------
captn3m0
Could someone point the link to [http://robots.thoughtbot.com/building-
haskell-projects-with-...](http://robots.thoughtbot.com/building-haskell-
projects-with-halcyon)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we updated the link.

~~~
aflinik
can you fix the title as well? (I don't think it's supposed to say "and
heroku")

------
kungfooguru
Halcyon and deploying to Heroku for Haskell is really great, I use it for
[http://howistart.org/](http://howistart.org/)
([https://github.com/howistart/howistart.org](https://github.com/howistart/howistart.org))

